# Help and Advice > Home straight >  Thank you.

## Cooper

Hey everyone,

So long since I've posted anything on the forum, took me a while to find it them!

Not to sure what to write so I'm just going to go with it, reading the posts I've put up in someways it seems a different person, my life has done a huge 360° since then. 
One of the reasons that I now know I was so depressed was my marriage, trying to make something work that was there but being terrified of being alone and thinking know one else would want me was the reason I didn't want it to end, I was dragging me down.
Secured my house with help from friends, all this feels like a massive relief!
I'm off the tablets, CBT really helped and I now know what to look out for.

A chance encounter with a woman while ice skating four months ago has lead to something amazing. She knows what I've been through as she been through similar before.

So going to keep my eyes out for any signs of a relapse and I just want to say thank you so much for everyone who took the time to read and comment on my posts in the dark weeks at the start of the year and the people who posted their problems, it  meant so much that I wasn't alone and the only one. Hope you find the happiness you deserve.

All the best and sending love.
Cooper.

----------


## rose

It's so lovely to read a happy ending and it's so encouraging for the rest of us. So thank you for saying thank you!  :):

----------


## Paula

That's wonderful to hear, Cooper  :):

----------


## OldMike

Marvelous news Cooper.  :):

----------


## Suzi

So pleased for you lovely! Long may it last!

----------

